# 3 birds in Tampa, FL



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I've got a bird on 911 that needs a home as well as two others that this lady has that she says are "non-fliers". She's OK with keeping them, but would prefer to adopt them out. I've included the link below from 911. If you have any questions, please let me know. Thanks

http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/911PigeonAlert/message/14307


----------

